# Cuvier Dwarf Caiman



## madcat (Jul 15, 2009)

I am Looking into getting my DWA, spoke to the council i need to get a setup done first then go from there 

Im thinking about using the garage to build a large enclosuer, just looking for bit of adivce on how to start and if its ok to use the garage instead of a locked room in the house 

Thanks


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Im not 100% sure, but i can try!

I think that is fine,aslong a you can lock the enclosure? 
Building an encloure for a Cuviers Dwarf Caiman has been done before, by making it out of PVC windows etc, and it looked very good, and as you can lock the windows, its extra safety!


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

i knew some1 who had 8 caiman in his garage. . he had to build all seperate enclosures couldnt just let them roam around in his garage


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

what i would do is draw up your plans etc and get the council to come to your house and go through plans with you . see what they say etc.


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Bud,
Ths link might give you a bit og help on design, love the way this guy has done it.

Caiman Enclosure


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

thats an amazing setup


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

I know, this guy put a good bit of effort in to get it right.

I would be looking to do something simular if I was going to get a camien.


----------



## scorp25 (May 10, 2009)

top set up wonder what that woud cost to build


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

all you can do bud id draw out your plan and get all the cost 2gether probs a good couple of grand tho . the filter system you will need will be very expensive.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Why do these kind of enclosures only get built for crocs and large monitors? why does nobody build such an enclusure (size wise at least) for beardies, or any other reptile for that matter? People always tend to use pre-built vivs, or glass tanks, even when people build a viv (including myself!) it is always the typical wooden box thing with slidey glass doors?!!!

That looks amazing, and I would love to have a display viv or two like that! I cant work out where the access door/window is.


----------



## madcat (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link, seen that mint setup :2thumb:

I want do a nice tank for in the kitchen/dinner but council told me has to be in a lockable tank then locked room, just wounding if any others have there DWA in the garage, shed etc... then go for a nice large tank ..... what they deserve 

Still thicking what to make it out of maybe pvc windows and panels could go 15ft x 10ft in a 26ft garage with good natural light 

Any ideas ....... hit me :2thumb:


----------



## LewisH (Sep 13, 2008)

damn i could really do with some wow gold.


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

Mujician said:


> Why do these kind of enclosures only get built for crocs and large monitors? why does nobody build such an enclusure (size wise at least) for beardies, or any other reptile for that matter? People always tend to use pre-built vivs, or glass tanks, even when people build a viv (including myself!) it is always the typical wooden box thing with slidey glass doors?!!!
> 
> That looks amazing, and I would love to have a display viv or two like that! I cant work out where the access door/window is.


i totally agree as surely if you have the space y not build as big as ya can one nice enclosure to show ya beardies off in true style:2thumb:


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

a nice pair off australian water dragons would love that setup! obviously would need tweeking a bit like branches etc. but i agree would be good to see something different for a change as in beardie setups etc :hmm: : victory:


----------

